# 12 jährige eBay Käufer



## henrikdeluxe (7. Oktober 2008)

*Hi, da ich in der SuFu nix pasendes gefunden hab, hier mal was ich undbedingt loswerden muss


Folgende Story ist 100% real, so geschehen am 05. Okt gegen 20 Uhr auf Frostmourne:

Vorgeschichte:*
Ich (mage) und meine Freundin (pala) wollten bissl Ruf und evtl auch paar nette blaue 70er Items farmen und sind ganzen Tag Mecha / Bota / Arka und so rein.
Hatten auch noch einen netten Tankpala gefunden der mehrmals mit uns mitgekommen ist, somit brauchen wir noch Heiler und einen DD.

Nach mehreren Erfolgreichen runs sind wir gerade mal wieder mit einer Grp Mechanar rein, es kommt wie es kommen musste: noch im ersten Raum gleich irgendwer zwei Gruppen auf einmal geadded.
Ich brüll nurnoch "RAUS!" und schaff es gerade noch so, dennoch gabs 3 Tote auf unserer Seite.
Daraufhin war direkt der Heiler offline gegangen (kommentarlos) und ward den Abend nicht mehr gesehen.


*Der Interessante Teil:*
Ich und meine Freundin suchen per PoliteWhisperer (Addon zur Membersuche für Inis) nach einem Heiler für Mechanar.
Wir spielen zwar nicht auf einer RP-Realm (Frostmourne), aber wir legen doch ein bisschen Wert auf gepflegte Kommuikation.

Das whisper-pattern lautete etwa  wie folgt:
_"Hi <Name>, wir brauchen noch einen Heiler für Mechanar ... hättest du Lust? Wenn nicht sry für die Störung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"_


Daraufhin kamen viele Absagen und eine Antwort eines 70er Schamanen (ich nenn ihn einfach ER) à la: 
[ER] "so kann man doch nicht mit 12 jährigen reden ... viel zu kompliziert"


es entstand etwa folgender chat:
[ICH] bist etwa 12? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was is daran kompliziert
[ER] hast etwas dagegen?
[ICH] nein ... und hast nun Lust Mecha zu healn?
[ER] naja weiß nicht würd lieber wieder Schwarzen Tempel raiden gehen
[ICH] na dann viel Spaß dabei ... cu


Wir sind dann erstmal zu 4. weiter duch die Ini bis zum ersten Boss (meine Freundin hat bissl geheilt) bis dann nach 5 Minuten mich der 12 jährige wieder anschrieb:
[ER] mir ist langweilig lad mich mal ein

Er kam in die Ini, auf den ersten Blick habe ich mich gefreut denn er hatte tatsächlich einen Mix aus S4 und BlackTemple Heiler-Equipment an.
Tank pullt erste Mobgrp (diese kleinen non-elite mit ae schaden vorm ersten boss).
Kurz drauf beginne ich zu Bomben ... leider kam kein heal und ich verpasste Iceblock und starb.
Kurz vorher haben wir zu 4. mit vergelter geskilltem Heiler eine gleiche Gruppe gelgt ^^


_Es entstand folgender chat (etwa):_
[ER] lol was habt ihr für schlechtes eq ... das schaff ich nicht euch zu heilen
   ... daraufhin poste er ein paar blaue 70er Items von uns im Chat und lachte
   (Anmerkung: wir waren non-hero mode, hatten fast alle nur blaues eq und hatten alle mehr als 7k health, der tank 12k ... also ausreichend und dmg war auch mehr als gut)
[DD] guckst du lieber unser eq an anstatt mal zu heilen?
[TANK] das eq ist schon in ordnung, war heut schon 3mal hier mit dem mage und pala drin ... da hatten wir schlechtere Heiler ... also weiter
[ER] wie kann man nur so schlechtes eq haben wie ihr ... lol
[DD] bist wohl ein doofer ebay Käufer oder warum hast du keine Ahnung
[ER] na und hast du was dagegen?

Bingo! Volltreffer ... unser DD scheint tatsächlich Hellseher zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es dem Tank offensichtlich zu blöd wurde pullte er die nächste Mobgrp, 
es kamen immer sporadisch mal alle 5-8sek ein heal, immer kurz bevor der tank fast tot war

[TANK] was machst du? heil doch mal vernünftig!
[ER] geht nicht bei deinem eq ... lol
[ICH] klar jeder heiler mit grünem eq könnte ihn heilen ... streng dich mal an!
[DD] scheiß ebay käufer, lern mal heilen!

Tank pullte den Boss und wir nahmen Aufstellung auf der Treppe, doch selbes wie bei der Mobgruppe vorhin kaum heal und schon garkein chainheal nach dem ae vom boss ...

[TANK] so eine scheiße hier!
[DD] vieviel hast bezahlt für den acc?
[ER] 100€ ... sind aber 3 gute chars 8)
[DD] mir wirds zu blöd hier ... schönen abend noch!
--> DD verlässt die Gruppe
[ICH] na toll
[TANK] cu
--> TANK verlässt die Gruppe
   --> ER ist jetzt Gruppenanführer
   --> TANK flüstert mich an "Bis morgen zum nächsten run! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
[ER] ey mage wollen wir nich zusammen 2on2 spielen
[ICH] ne sry nich mit nem 12jährigen ebay käufer der keine Ahnung hat ... 
[PALA] WoW gehört echt FSK 18 ... sowas dummes hier
[ER] nur Arschlöcher hier am besten ich verkauf den acc und geh wieder auf sonen piraten sever
[ICH] bitte mach das du bist echt ein ganzes Stück zu unreif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--> XYZ kommt in die Gruppe
--> PALA verlässt die Gruppe




Darauf hin habe ich die Gruppe verlassen weil mir das echt zu lange dauerte (knappe Stunde und nichma ersten boss gekillt) und zu dumm wurde.
Dann hat er mich angeflüstert "lol" ...



Also Kinder: bitte kauft euch nie Acc's bei ebay ... 
Sowas hatte ich bis dato noch nicht erlebt ...


MfG Henrik


----------



## Mysta 11 (7. Oktober 2008)

oh man ... kann sowas schon fast garnicht glauben...
100 € für nen S4 + BlackTemple equipten healer...nice...
woher hat der junge soviel geld ? :0

tante edit kam rein und schrie "erster" und tanzte ...
heißt es nicht "first" 

WTF!


----------



## PinkyBrain (7. Oktober 2008)

Mach dir doch nen Spass draus und schreib ihm ein nettes Dankesbriefchen über nen GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas gehört echt gesteinigt


----------



## Creciente (7. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> oh man ... kann sowas schon fast garnicht glauben...
> 100 € für nen S4 + BlackTemple equipten healer...nice...
> woher hat der junge soviel geld ? :0



Oma scheints zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Creci


----------



## riggedi (7. Oktober 2008)

Gehört mit zu den "worst-case" Geschichten der Ebay Chars, ihren Besitzern und dem gefährlichen Halbwissen. Das Wort "Eigentümer" habe ich bewusst nicht gewählt!

Riggedi


----------



## ReSiN (7. Oktober 2008)

ich muss ja zugeben,dass ich selber erst 15 bin aber sowas... krass wow bitte FSK 16 ...


----------



## Bartel (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

sollen wir nun dir antworten oder einfach mal soche Erlebnisse sammeln.

Sammeln wir mal. Hier meins.

Waren Bw oder ZH hero. Weiß nimmer, hauptsache Thrallmar Ruf für nen Kollegen. OK, hatten alles außer nen DD welcher schnell gefunden wurde. Ein t4-T5 equipter Hexer meldete sich. Ok da kann nicht viel schief gehen. Nachdem der Hexer dann am Anfang keinen Brunnen gestellt hat und auch keinen SS an den Heiler vergeben hatte dachten wir uns nichts dabei, da er evtl. noch auf den SS cd hatte oder einfach dachte wir bräuchten des nicht. Naja, es kam wie es kommen musste. Tank und Heiler waren kurz afk wegen Kaffee usw. und der Hexer pullte die Gruppe. Keiner war böse kann ja mal vorkommen. Gut da schon ne kleine Zeit vergangen war fragten wir dann ob er nicht dem Heiler einen SS setzten wolle fals so etwas nochmal vorkommen sollte. Darauf folgender Satz: "Dafür braucht man Splitter und ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden wo man die kaufen kann". Wohlgemerkt von nem T4-T5 equiptem Hexer. Auf die Frage mit Ebay konnte er nur noch mit Ja antworten.

Gruß


----------



## grünhaupt (7. Oktober 2008)

hi,

bin mir nicht sicher, ob dich da der "12-jährige" verarscht hat. War vielleicht älter und wollte auf Kosten anderer "Spass" haben. So à la "ich lass euch alle verrecken".

am besten gleich wieder Invite zurücknehmen und der betreffenden person einen schönen abend wünschen. 

Ob es ein Ebay-Account ist, kannst du nur vermuten. Er kann ja alles sagen, muss aber nicht stimmen.  

mfg Grüni


----------



## henrikdeluxe (7. Oktober 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher, ob dich da der "12-jährige" verarscht hat. War vielleicht älter und wollte auf Kosten anderer "Spass" haben. So à la "ich lass euch alle verrecken".
> am besten gleich wieder Invite zurücknehmen und der betreffenden person einen schönen abend wünschen.
> Ob es ein Ebay-Account ist, kannst du nur vermuten. Er kann ja alles sagen, muss aber nicht stimmen.




ja man ist online nunmal drauf angewiesen den Leuten zu glauben was sie erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


recht hast du ... naja war nicht die erste entäuschende Begegnung diesen Tag (BG nur loose, beschimpfungen und flame) .. .das war aber die Krönung die mich vernalasst hat schon 20 Uhr den PC auszumachen bevor ich die Tastatur wie wild gegen den Monitor dresche ^^


----------



## Pigerigu (7. Oktober 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> bin mir nicht sicher, ob dich da der "12-jährige" verarscht hat. War vielleicht älter und wollte auf Kosten anderer "Spass" haben. So à la "ich lass euch alle verrecken".
> 
> ...



Also ich würde deine Theorie schlimmer finden als die Ebaygeschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1201 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ne echt hammer Story. Hab sie mit genuss gelesen

Im TS wäre es bestimmt noch lustiger geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (7. Oktober 2008)

Vote für WoW-Nacktszenen, dann wirds in Deutschland sofort auf FSK 16/18 (je nach Intesität ^^) eingestuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nette Geschichte, aber wer mag schon Schamy healer? *WIIINDFUUURY CRITT!!!111* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schönen tag noch


----------



## lexaone (7. Oktober 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> "Dafür braucht man Splitter und ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden wo man die kaufen kann". Wohlgemerkt von nem T4-T5 equiptem Hexer. Auf die Frage mit Ebay konnte er nur noch mit Ja antworten.




Haha...genial xD....


----------



## neo1986 (7. Oktober 2008)

Viel geld mein freund hat mit 13 sich ein neuen rechner gekauft 1500€ woher hatte er das geld?


----------



## youngceaser (7. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> oh man ... kann sowas schon fast garnicht glauben...
> 100 € für nen S4 + BlackTemple equipten healer...nice...
> woher hat der junge soviel geld ? :0


ich bin zwar 15 habe aber auch locker soviel geld aber meine eltern haben mir beigebracht wie man damit umgeht ^^


----------



## Hardin (7. Oktober 2008)

Das ist genauso gut wie der Schurke in unserer Gruppe , der fragte wo man Umskillen kann. ( T5 Schurke ).


----------



## Xall13 (7. Oktober 2008)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankylos94 (7. Oktober 2008)

allein schon das er mal so bock hat bt zu raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darf man mit 12 denn so lange aufbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebuki (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es nen gekaufter Ebay Acc ist, einfach nem netten Gm melden und schon gibt es den spieler nicht mehr  :-)



Mfg


----------



## cesy32 (7. Oktober 2008)

hm ist doof das es so dumme kinder gibt aber was soll man machen ich war auch mal 12 wo ich mit wow angefangen hab (bin jetzt 15) und ich hab mein hexer hoch gelvl hab bis jetzt jede klasse gespielt und mir daduch meine wissen erweitert bin auch noch ein guter spieler !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber halt net der besste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jeder hat mal klein angefangen


----------



## grünhaupt (7. Oktober 2008)

re,

@ Pigerigu klar, wär das schlimmer, aber du weisch ja, es isch nüt unmöglich.

ich wir ja au öppedie verarscht, versueche aber d`Hoffnig nid zverlüre.

mein kleines Erlebnis war letzhin DM. Ich ziehe einen  kleinen Char und mich fragen 2 25er, ob sie mitkommen können. 

ok, hab sie eingeladen. Obwohl sie wirklich nichts mehr brauchen oder EP bekommen.  Einer hat den Hammer von Rak.... eingepackt und beim Edelstein Bedarf gemacht. Auf meine Frage, ob bei Gems nicht Gier gemacht wird, kam nur "ka". Einladung rückgängig gemacht und gut war.

Ich weiss, in Dm sind nur Lowgems, geht aber ums Prinzip.  

mfg Grüni

ps. solche Erlebnisse, haben mich dazu bewogen, mit MB anzufangen.   Ist zwar anstrengender aber macht auch Spass.

ich wünsche jedenfals allen (und mir selbst), das niemand wegen solchen Deppen den Spass am Spiel verliert und freut euch auf das Addon.

Edith:  ich geb ja zu, dass ich manchmal die Teenager nicht verstehe. Die haben einfach eine andere Sprache. Ich bemühe mich aber, nicht gleich den Hammer auszupacken oder sie runter zu putzen.


----------



## Ichtot71 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis nicht was ihr alle habt mit FSK 16 und so es gibt auch 12-13 jährige die vernünftig spielen können in z.B. wir haben auch nen 13 jährigen in der Gilde der weis oft mehr asl viele Erwachsene und kann teilweise auch besser spielen als sie.
Mfg ichtot


----------



## Estren (7. Oktober 2008)

Und wegen solchen Sachen haben wir Frühpubatären einen generell schlechten Ruf, solche Leute sollte man verbieten... Allein schon "kann nicht heilen, euer Equip ist zu schlecht, lol", da hätte der Leader direkt eingreifen sollen... Kann er ja schön BT raiden gehen, da will er kein DMG auf Illidan machen weil sein Equip zu schlecht ist, wa?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (7. Oktober 2008)

ReSiN schrieb:


> ich muss ja zugeben,dass ich selber erst 15 bin aber sowas... krass wow bitte FSK 16 ...



Ja ich bin auch erst 15 aber FSK 18? Naja... ich denke auch nicht das das bei Spielern im alter von 14+ schlimm ist. Ich persönlich spiel seid 3 Jahren WoW und weis wie man sich verhalten sollte etc. Deshalb stehe ich nicht sonderlich hinter solchen aussagen wie: "WoW FSK 18 bitte" Sowas muss nicht sein. Es gibt genug Spieler im alter von 14+ die sich benehmen können und nicht so einen Mist machen und die auch reif genug für sowas sind. Aber, zugegeben, sollche Kinder die erst auf nem Privat Server gespielt haben und sich dann nen Account kaufen gehören wirklich... wie sag ich das harmlos... gesteinigt, wie oben ja schon erwähnt wurde.

Damit würd ich eh mal sagen das Spieler unter 18 oder 16 alle in eine Kiste gesteckt werden so a la: Ah diese Kinder können nicht Spielen und sind alle dumm. Die sind nicht alle dumm und es gibt genug die schon lang genug spielen um sich auch zusammen nehmen zu können!


----------



## Superheroe (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch mit 12 angefangen wow zu spielen (am Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) habe aber mit ca. 10 meinen Brüdern angefangen zu zuschauen also hatte ich schon einiges Wissen angehäuft... nun hab ich schon einen stolzen 70er hexer (bin jetz 13)


----------



## Kronxi (7. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch mal ein krasses Stück... wo lernen die Kinder eigentlich noch das Benhemen?
Bitte, das soll jetzt nicht für alle gelten. Ich spiele selber mit einem 14 jährigen oft zusammen und benimmt sich wie ein Gantleman, ohne es übertreiben zu wollen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rocksalana (7. Oktober 2008)

schon klar dass der junge 0 ahnung hatte vom spielen... frechheit sowas bei eurem eq blabla
leider gibbet aber auch (wegen den permanenten raidini nervs für casuals) genug die mh eq und auch kein plan von ihrer klasse haben...

was solls gruppe verlassen und /ignore


----------



## henrikdeluxe (7. Oktober 2008)

cesy32 schrieb:


> hm ist doof das es so dumme kinder gibt aber was soll man machen ich war auch mal 12 wo ich mit wow angefangen hab (bin jetzt 15) und ich hab mein hexer hoch gelvl hab bis jetzt jede klasse gespielt und mir daduch meine wissen erweitert bin auch noch ein guter spieler !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wollte auch nicht gegen 12 Jährige wettern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war auch mal 12 ... da gabs zwar gott sei dank noch keine süchtig machenden MMORPGs ... dafür andere pc-spielchen
wollte das nur mal Erzählt haben ... Ihr könnt auch gern hier eure eigenen Geschichten schreiben ... ich bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




€dit:
solltet ihr solche Spieler privat kennen (eigene Freunde / Brüder / Schwestern / eigene Kinder) ... bringt ihnen bitte besseres Benehmen bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (7. Oktober 2008)

ich kann ja verstehen dass die leute keine lust haben einen auf 70 hoch zu lvln aber deswegen muss man ja nicht gleich bei ebay einen acc mit 3 t6 oder s4 equippten kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




cesy32 schrieb:


> hm ist doof das es so dumme kinder gibt aber was soll man machen ich war auch mal 12 wo ich mit wow angefangen hab (bin jetzt 15) und ich hab mein hexer hoch gelvl hab bis jetzt jede klasse gespielt und mir daduch meine wissen erweitert bin auch noch ein guter spieler !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (7. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur mal auer ich bin 15 und habe mir meinen acc nich gekauft sonder schönn alle nine charch hoch gelvlt


----------



## OnkelPle (7. Oktober 2008)

Spätestens nach der 2. herablassenden Bemerkung hätte ich den gekickt, egal was der an hat! Weg mit solchen Spinnern und wenn das jeder macht mit diesen unfähigen Typen die sich nen Acc gekauft haben werden die auch schnell keinen Spaß mehr daran haben!

Hatte auch schon nen Priester in ner Gruppe der 64 war und immer vom Friedhof aus gelaufen is und nich wusste was ein SS is. Dauerwipe inklusive wegen schlechtem Heal!

Sowas versaut einem das Spiel ungemein und ich glaube gekaufte Chars sind inzwischen nicht mehr selten wenn man mitbekommt was die können!


----------



## Apfelbrot (7. Oktober 2008)

tolle story,
jedoch gibts auch skilled kiddys...so wie:
ICH!


----------



## Natsumee (7. Oktober 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> re,
> 
> @ Pigerigu klar, wär das schlimmer, aber du weisch ja, es isch nüt unmöglich.
> 
> ich wir ja au öppedie verarscht, versueche aber d`Hoffnig nid zverlüre.




haha viel spass bim hoffnig net tz verlüre^^ verlürsch sie scho no wil so lüt hets immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja muss sagen ihr hattet gedult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (7. Oktober 2008)

Ichtot71 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was ihr alle habt mit FSK 16 und so es gibt auch 12-13 jährige die vernünftig spielen können in z.B. wir haben auch nen 13 jährigen in der Gilde der weis oft mehr asl viele Erwachsene und kann teilweise auch besser spielen als sie.
> Mfg ichtot



Okay istn guter Punkt *räusper*

VOTE 4 WOW "EINBÜRGERUNGSTEST" !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (7. Oktober 2008)

Solche Kiddies sollte man mal vom Stuhl reißen und Manieren beibringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (7. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Okay istn guter Punkt *räusper*
> 
> VOTE 4 WOW "EINBÜRGERUNGSTEST" !!
> 
> ...



das wär ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle zum blizzard chef test schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (7. Oktober 2008)

der sack is dumm...aber gut dass ihr ihm eine chance gegeben habt!


----------



## Levathanos (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich versteh nicht warum Blizz und Ebay da nicht zusammenarbeiten und solche sachen einfach verbieten. Ich weiss zwar nicht wie das gesetzlich aussieht mit gekauften Ebay-Chars aber sowas gehört verboten.


----------



## Psychosandman (7. Oktober 2008)

xD naja spiel ab 18? ne^^ lieber 13 dann ist man offiziel ein teennager  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
noch besser ab 14 weil man ab diesem jahr Strafbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber echt hammer storry xDDDD wär geiler gekommen hätte er gesagt :"heilt euch doch selber mit verbänden" ^^

ne aber mach mal nen ticket solche gehören gebannt keine chance den Chinafarmern & Verkäufern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyone (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn der Spieler sich bemüht, was lernen will und nett ist, ist es mir egal, woher er den Char hat.
Läßt er den dicken Max heraushängen und macht andere runter wird er gekickt und ignore.
Beleidigt er uns und brüstet sich mit seinem Ebay-Account -> Ticket

Wie man in den Wald ruft.....


----------



## Raffo (7. Oktober 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
solche threads liebe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamnislord (7. Oktober 2008)

XD Die Idee mit dem Test ist genial und nicht alle Kinder oder leute unter 18 Jahren sind schlimm nervig oder dergleichen! Ich selber spiele auch mit einem 13 Jährigen Jungen zusammen abunzu.(Bin selber 20) und der ist echt supper, sehr nett, kan auch gut spielen und hat gute Manieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber Ebay Käufer sollt man echt VERBIETEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (7. Oktober 2008)

mmd XD sehr geil... woher der 100euro bekommen hat... naja für 3 gute chars mit dem equip is das ziemlich billigXD


----------



## Nehar (7. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> oh man ... kann sowas schon fast garnicht glauben...
> 100 € für nen S4 + BlackTemple equipten healer...nice...
> woher hat der junge soviel geld ? :0




Ja eben. Das ist Definitiv Fake. Für so einen Account müsste man MINIMUM um die 300€ zahlen. Eher was in Richtung 450-600.


----------



## Andros-LL (7. Oktober 2008)

Also die Geschichte ist ja echt krass. Von wegen ich heil nicht Leute mit "schechtem" EQ.

JaJa solche Kinder bekommen dann erstmal ein "Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sie sind erfolgreich der IgnoreListe von "MIR" hinzugefügt worden"

Wenn er den dicken max anders demonstriert hätte vll von wegen: pull mal mehr ich langweile mich ja schon"

hätte ich ihn noch ganz normal gefunden aber so ein Schei*...

Solche Leute merken und dann schön bei gelegenheit auf dem Realm verbreiten das der Typ so ein Ars****** ist. Dann hat er schnell nen schlechten Ruf und wird sich noch wundern das ihn keiner mehr mitnimmt.

An den Jungen, komm geh dein Brain skillen.

Mein Beileid an die Gruppe die Ihn ertragen musste...


----------



## Limp0r (7. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Ja eben. Das ist Definitiv Fake. Für so einen Account müsste man MINIMUM um die 300€ zahlen. Eher was in Richtung 450-600.




Na , ich sags mal so , desto näher das addon kommt desto billiger werden die Accounts, wenn man sich einmal die Preise von vor 5 monaten angeschaut hat , ist der unterschied schon sehr groß.


----------



## Baldoran (7. Oktober 2008)

Raffo schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nun zum thema...
wenn jemand ebay schreibt würde ich eiskalt ein ticket schreiben...
allein wenn er sagt er hat es gemacht hauen fast alle gamemaster einen bann rein...
aber eigentlich finde ich so leute auch immer recht lustig...
da wird WoW doch direkt etwas spaßiger...


----------



## Andros-LL (7. Oktober 2008)

@ Nehar

Warum soll es ein Fake sein? Nur weil der Acc günstig war? Wenn jemand kein bock mehr aufs Game hat und sein Acc sicher loswerden will wird er ihn auch zu Preisen anbieten mit denen er sicher einen Käufer findet. Es sind nicht immer nur Chinafarmer Unternehmen die für 1000€ einen T6-Char verkaufen.

Vll war es ja auch ein anderer 12 jähriger Junge der Ihn von Papas Konto verkauft hat und ka hatte wieviel das Wert ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (7. Oktober 2008)

screen plz.


----------



## Medmud (7. Oktober 2008)

nett nett  
so meien geschichte       mecha hero vor dem gang zum endboss dd hat gelavt  dann haben wir eine gesucht meldet sich nen hexer  
"Hey hier dd bin full s3"   haben eingeladen geportet und  losgegangen  target gesetzt       X sollte gefeart werden damit nur noch 3 oder 4 mobs sind und eienr sheep hexer feart nicht ok hams geschaft bei nächster mob gruppe wieder kein fear ok wipe wenigstens hatten wir schami ankh und prist mit ss wir haben gefragt warum er nicht feart dann meinte er was is fear und mit hams auf deutsch erkjlä konnte er auch nichts mitanfangen dann ahben wir ihn gefargt ob er sei nchar bei ebay gekauft hatte dann hat er uns erstaml belidigt und is gruppe geleavt ir standen vorm endboss mit einem dd weniger und id war verprasselt da wir kein mehr gefunden haben
mfg medmed


----------



## nerfi (7. Oktober 2008)

der typ war bestimmt buffed user!


----------



## Mikaster (7. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Ja eben. Das ist Definitiv Fake. Für so einen Account müsste man MINIMUM um die 300€ zahlen. Eher was in Richtung 450-600.



Was soll eig immer diese sche*ße mit den "ROFLOLOLOL ZOMFG DASN FAKE-POST!!!1111einseinselfhunterelfundelfzig" ??
Er (der E-Bay Käufer) kann:

1. Den Acc von nem Kumpel bekommen haben (für bisschen knete)

2. ein wirkliches Schnäppchen gemacht haben (wenn ich meinen Account verkaufen würde [was ich nie tun werde!] würde ich auch einen unterdurchschnittlichen Preis nehmen, damit die Auktion schnell über die Bühne ist)

3. Und wenn es ein fake ist, interessierts keine Sau, den es gibt ne menge solcher Leute, und die Kern aussage dieses Threads ist, dass es viele (mehr oder weniger junge) WoW-Spieler gibt, die nur Rumposen wollen, bzw keine Ahnung haben aber trotzem alls Flamen müssen.

Weiterhin einen wunderschönen und Sonnigen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (7. Oktober 2008)

nerfi schrieb:


> der typ war bestimmt buffed user!


Also so einer wie Du!

Riggedi


----------



## jolk (7. Oktober 2008)

@Medmud in Mechahero fearen ist aber auch net sehr schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djendra (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben auch 2 13jährige in der Gilde. Der eine ist noch am hochleveln seines ersten 70er und der andere hat schon einige und ich bin ganz ehrlich bin dem zock ich ganz gerne zusammen, er hat mit unter anderem viel geholfen bei meinem  Druiden die Epic-Flugform-Quests zu machen und wir leveln bei Gelegenheit auch einen hm/priester zusammen hoch, wenn wir beide Lust dazu haben. (Und bevor hier dass geflamme kommt, ja zwei Kiddys leveln zusammen, sag ich gleich dass ich zu den Ü-30-Zocker gehöre!!!)

Ich denk mal hier ist eher das Problem, dass der Healer seinen Account bei ebay gekauft hat mit einer entsprechend hohen Ausrüstung und meint, er ist der KING. Aber das hat weniger mit dem Alter zu tun, denn wenn ich hier die Treads so verfolge, sind das auch ältere Zocker, die dann meinen sie wären was. Dass es hier ein 12jähriger war, ist halt das Sahnetüpfelchen.


----------



## Baldoran (7. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Ja eben. Das ist Definitiv Fake. Für so einen Account müsste man MINIMUM um die 300€ zahlen. Eher was in Richtung 450-600.



600 € ...
uff....
WoW ist und bleibt ein spiel...
wie kann man nur so eine große menge geld dafür ausgeben...
dazu kommt noch...
seine chars selber hochspielen macht doch vielmehr spaß...


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> *Hi, da ich in der SuFu nix pasendes gefunden hab, hier mal was ich undbedingt loswerden muss
> 
> 
> Folgende Story ist 100% real, so geschehen am 05. Okt gegen 20 Uhr auf Frostmourne:
> ...


Fake...schlechter Fake....sagmal ...hast du nichts besseres zu tun als dir sowas auszudenken?


----------



## pampam (7. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> oh man ... kann sowas schon fast garnicht glauben...
> 100 &#8364; für nen S4 + BlackTemple equipten healer...nice...
> woher hat der junge soviel geld ? :0



Geburtstag oder sonst irgendwie... entscheidender ist die Frage, wie ein 12-Jähriger auf die Idee kommt, 
sich für 100&#8364; nen Acc zu kaufen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass er sich denkt: "Boah ich hab voll bock auf WoW ey... ich Kauf mir kurz so nen scheiß 
Account im ebay!"


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> 600 € ...
> uff....
> WoW ist und bleibt ein spiel...
> wie kann man nur so eine große menge geld dafür ausgeben...
> ...


Ähm mir hat einer für meinen Dudu selber über 500 € angeboten...natürlich hab ich abgelehnt...der is ja auch immerhin morgen 4/5 S4.Dazu kommt Epic-Wappenrock etc etc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Baldoran (7. Oktober 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Fake...schlechter Fake....sagmal ...hast du nichts besseres zu tun als dir sowas auszudenken?



sowas langes nochmal ganz posten und sowas unfreundliches schreiben ? bist du vielleicht ER ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*thread verlässt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Fake...schlechter Fake....sagmal ...hast du nichts besseres zu tun als dir sowas auszudenken?


hast du nichts besseres zu tun als es zu fullqouten und dann noch son mist zu schreiben? -.-

@ TE auch wenn die geschichte fake sein sollte, die kernaussage, dass es genug gibt, die keine ahnung vom spiel haben, aber sich ihre chars bei ebay kaufen und dann meckern, flamen, etc. stimmt


----------



## Monoecus (7. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> solltet ihr solche Spieler privat kennen (eigene Freunde / Brüder / Schwestern / eigene Kinder) ... bringt ihnen bitte besseres Benehmen bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einer aus meiner Parallel-Klasse lügt immer alle an...

Er sagt z.B. er wäre 35 Jahre alt (in wirklichkeit ist er 13) oder, dass er mehrere 70er hat (in Wirklichkeit nur einen 55er)...

Naja, zum Glück hat er auf einen anderen Server getranst...


Ich bin übrigens 14 und als ich noch Healer war, hab ich nie jemanden sterben lassen... 
(Es sei denn, irgendein Schurke hat 3 Mobgruppen gepullt und dann "Verschwinden" gemacht *hust*)


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

Unfreundlich?^^Sei mal ehrlich!Nein ich bin nicht ER...ich spiele keinen Pala...du vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Vorposter:Also...einmal...im Ferienlager...da gab es....^^


----------



## Trekkie (7. Oktober 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Fake...schlechter Fake....sagmal ...hast du nichts besseres zu tun als dir sowas auszudenken?




Was soll daran Fake sein ? Das der Char nur 100 Euro gekostet hat ? ... ich würde nichtsmehr ausgeben für ein Equip das bald nichtsmehr Wert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und selbst wenn es ein Fake ist, es ist ein Unterhaltsamer Fake !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was soll pasieren ? Ihr stellt das immer so dar als wäre es ein Weltuntergang!

Mfg


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Er sagt z.B. er wäre 35 Jahre alt (in wirklichkeit ist er 13) oder, dass er mehrere 70er hat (in Wirklichkeit nur einen 55er)...


also ein ts-gespräh mit ihm könnte ich mir lustig vorstellen :>


----------



## Xelyna (7. Oktober 2008)

Hach ich liebe es =)
Gestern ähnliches mit einem Tank erlebt der von gepullten Mobs weg-, statt hinläuft.
War schon toll -> Pull, Wipe, wiederbelebt (Tank natürlich nicht gelaufen), Pull, Wipe, wiederbelebt (na? Wer liegt wieder auf der faulen Haut), Pull... usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalimana (7. Oktober 2008)

ich würde mir nie einen char bei ebaykaufen, kenne aber privat leute die schon mit ein paar acounts nette sümmchen verdient haben! (ich könnt meine chars nie verschärpelt^^)
außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das man diesen gekauften char auch spielen kann!
ich brauche da nur an meinen mann und dessen pala denken, wenn ich mich an den setzen würde, hätte ich gar keinen schimmer welcher knopf für was ist
im ernst - wenn man seinen char auf 70lvlt, geht man eigl. davon aus das derjenige in diesem zeitraum des lvls auch geschnallt hat wie sein char funktioniert und das bezweifel ich einfach bei ebaychars!


----------



## grimmjow (7. Oktober 2008)

Meine Ex-Freundin hat auch ihren WoW Account verkauft. Aber nur, weil sie nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum spielen hatte und wegen ihrer Ausbildung, die sie dieses Jahr angefangen hat.

Jedenfalls hat sie es für knapp 150€ verkauft (mit 3 70ern drauf). Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will: Den Account hat auch ein 12 Jähriger gekauft, sie hat dann noch mit ihm geschrieben und es haben anscheinend die Eltern bezahlt.

Ist also selbst für 12 jährige nicht so schwer, nen Account zu kaufen.


----------



## Priester4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

lol^^
hatten auch mal sonnen fall in kara^^
war da aber der tank son dummer ebay käufer....warum zock ich wow wenn ich kein bock hab zu lveln zu questen und in innies zu gehen?
ich kauf mir doch keinen acc da nimmt man doch den reiz am spiel weg....mmh....
mach leute haben echt zu viel zeit/geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (7. Oktober 2008)

Oh man WoW geht den Bach runter hab ich das Gefühl...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Oh man WoW geht den Bach runter hab ich das Gefühl...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, ich hab nichts gegen Accountkäufer. Solange sie die Klassen, welche sie kaufen spielen können. Aber das können die Leute leider nicht! Am Liebsten hätte ich dem Char bei Blizzard gemeldet, vielleicht wäre er gesperrt worden. Ich glaub auch nicht, das er BT lieber weiter machen will, wendann er wurde nach 5 min rausgeworfen, oder er war gar nicht!


----------



## Raskild (7. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach tummeln sich die pubertierenden ebay Kunden im normalfall in den BG's rum. Was einem da teilweise über den Weg läuft passt nicht auf eine Kuhhaut.
Aber sowas wird sicherlich nahezu jeder schon einmal erlebt haben, wenn man sich mit randoms in eine Instanz traut. Ich persönliche freue mich immer, wenn jemand dabei ist, der noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat und dem man Tipps geben kann (wenn er denn welche haben möchte). Natürlich macht der Ton die Musik, wer frech wird darf eben wieder alleine spielen und landet ggf auf Ignore.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (7. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> *Hi, da ich in der SuFu nix pasendes gefunden hab, hier mal was ich undbedingt loswerden muss
> 
> 
> Folgende Story ist 100% real, so geschehen am 05. Okt gegen 20 Uhr auf Frostmourne:
> ...



Mein Beileid^^


----------



## abe15 (7. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, tust mir echt leid!
Ebaykäufer gehören im algemeinen schon verprügelt.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte WoW ab 16 sein. So hat man keine kiddiey und hey, ich bin 16  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
12 ist difinitiv zu jung, grade wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
Vergiss einfach diesen Run. Der Schami kommt auf igno und gut ist. Dafür ist /ignore ja da^^


----------



## henrikdeluxe (7. Oktober 2008)

Djendra schrieb:


> denk mal hier ist eher das Problem, dass der Healer seinen Account bei ebay gekauft hat mit einer entsprechend hohen Ausrüstung und meint, er ist der KING. Aber das hat weniger mit dem Alter zu tun, denn wenn ich hier die Treads so verfolge, sind das auch ältere Zocker, die dann meinen sie wären was. Dass es hier ein 12jähriger war, ist halt das Sahnetüpfelchen.



wie vorher schonmal gesagt ... wollte nicht 12 jährige in Dreck ziehen ... war nur Teil der Story (siehe seine Reaktion auf meine flüster-Anfrage ob er in die Ini mitkommt)
Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele in dem Alter die sich gut benehmen können genauso viel es viele Ü20 gibt die's noch nicht gelernt haben


Aber lenken wir die Diskussion mal dahin:
Ist es nicht traurig das sich Kinder, vom hart angesparten oder von Omas Geburtstagsgeld, ein Online-Spiele-Account kaufen müssen um dort den King raushängen zu lassen? Bin zwar kein Psychologe aber das sagt mir der Junge hat ein Ego-Problem im Reallife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (7. Oktober 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Damit würd ich eh mal sagen das Spieler unter 18 oder 16 alle in eine Kiste gesteckt werden so a la: Ah diese Kinder können nicht Spielen und sind alle dumm. Die sind nicht alle dumm und es gibt genug die schon lang genug spielen um sich auch zusammen nehmen zu können!



mein alter raidleader hat auch so gedacht-.-
er war um die 50 spielte nachtelf priester und wollte mir (verstärkerschamane) sagen wie ich meine waffen verzaubern soll ("mach immer doppel-wf das macht am meisten schaden" *unschuldigpfeif* ich könnt ruhig gucken was ich im arsenal grad als offhand hab und da windfuror drauf zumachen... naja *weiterpfeif*)
jedenfalls hat der kerl immer auf mir rumgehackt und so getan als ob er besser wissen würde wie man jede andere klasse spielt und als er sich nen tank-twink machte kams noch besser: er wollte tanken und kam das eiwge geflame von wegen "pass mit deiner aggro auf aboran"...sagte der krieger der kein schildschlag benutze
der kerl konnte einem echt die lust an wow versauern
aber wozu hat man freunde?
ich hab nen älteren freund in der lvl phase kenengelernt wir ham uns zum ersten mal so lvl 18 im eschental getroffen er ist um die mitte 30 und er findet ich bin wesentlich reifer als andere in meien alter sein leitspruch zu mir "es gibt 14jährige und es gibt 14-jährige"
wie es mti dem raidleader ausging...naja ein freund aus dem rl in meinem alter war jäger und hat mitgeraidet 
sie warn ssc und weil der nette alte priester seine weisheiten verbreiten wolltee gabs 5mal irreführung bei morogrim als belohnung 
e voila so bringt man leute mit vorurteieln zum schweigen...ähm zum wipen

Gruß
Edith hat ein paar Rechtschreibfehler mitgehen lassen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

Also..wer sich über soetwas aufregt (ja...ich finde es auch scheisse was der komische Junge da gemacht hat),der sollte lieber mit WoW aufhören...wenn euch so einer überm Weg läuft,dann kickt ihn lieber und sucht euch nen andern Healer anstatt hier rumzuwhinen....gefällt euch das Game net...einfach nicht mehr spielen...es zwingt euch keiner dazu.

Edit...achja und Pet füttern pls ^^


MfG Shaguar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (7. Oktober 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pre-BC WoW musste mal Spielen...


----------



## Ravenkiss (7. Oktober 2008)

Nicht alle 12Järigen sind so aber wahrscheinlich erst den Account vor 10 min gekauft und gehofft das er sofort aufgrund der epics ne gute show anzieht omg wow


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Pre-BC WoW musste mal Spielen...


Hab ich...


----------



## Lycidia (7. Oktober 2008)

> @ Pigerigu klar, wär das schlimmer, aber du weisch ja, es isch nüt unmöglich.
> 
> ich wir ja au öppedie verarscht, versueche aber d`Hoffnig nid zverlüre.





> Edith: ich geb ja zu, dass ich manchmal die Teenager nicht verstehe. Die haben einfach eine andere Sprache. ...




*Offtopic:*....die Schweizer auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> haha viel spass bim hoffnig net tz verlüre^^ verlürsch sie scho no wil so lüt hets immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sorry - konnt's mir einfach net verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (7. Oktober 2008)

langsam wirds mir zu doof....

FSK IST VERDAMMT NOCHMAL FÜR FILME!!!! XD


----------



## pixler (7. Oktober 2008)

Hm der 12 jährige ist echt dumm, eq kann man sich zwar kaufen aber skill nicht ^^. Diese ebayspacken gehen einem so auf die nerven recht gutes eq aber zu dumm zum spielen, habe ich auch schon erlebt, in meinem fall hat die person sich allerdings den char von 0 auf 60 (pre-bc versteht sich) leveln lassen und konnte mit dem char nix. Schlimm wirds dann wenn der käufer recht jung ist und sein fehlenden skill nicht mit erfahrungen zb aus anderen mmorpgs wenigstens etwas kompensieren kann.

Ps: Grundsätzlich habe ich jedoch nichts gegen etwas jüngere spieler, manche verhalten sich erwachsener als so mancher 20< jährige


----------



## grimmjow (7. Oktober 2008)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Mein Beileid^^


Gz für Fullquote.


----------



## Sonoyo (7. Oktober 2008)

Also zu dem kann ich auch was sagen:

ich spiele auf dem Server baelgun und auch wir haben hatten einen solchen spieler

Er spiele anfangs einen krieger ... lvl 45 aufeinmal tauchte er auf und meine er habe nun einen lvl 70 Hexenmeister in S4 Set. Ich meinte jaja schön bei Ebay gekauft.

Er war gleich sauer und meinte NEIN den hab ich raufgespielt.
Er gab es dann bei einem Freund zu und dieser hat es mir natürlich sofort weiter gegeben.

Eines abends (ich hatte lange nichts mehr von dem ER gehört)

es kam nur ein LOL ...

darauf ich: was willst von mir. und übrigens Hallo
er: LOL dein equip ist scheisse. (ich stehe in T5 Robe, T6 Handschuhe, T4 Schultern, und sonnst nur lila aus Hyal und Kara da)
Ich: meines ist auch erarbeitet
Er: meines auch.
Ich: jaja

(ich möchte dieses gespräch nicht ausweiten)

Als er dann meinte warum ich BlackTembel sei und mit dem scheiss equip hab ich mir gedacht was soll der scheiss.

Ich meldete meinem RL (ich war gerade BT in dem Zeitpunkt) das ich kurz ein Ticket schreiben müsste und schrieb einen GM an. Das mich ER beleidigt habe und einen Hexenmeister mit einem Shadowpriest vergleichen würde. Ausserdem weiss ich aus sicherer hand das dieser Acc bei ebay gekauft ist.

2 Stunden später meldete sich ein GM bei mir (gerade BT verlassen gehabt)

Danke für die meldung Ich habe recht und ich solle ihm einen Screen von dem Text schicken wo er mich beleidigt hat.

Das getan

nicht mal 20 minuten darauf war der Acc gebannt und in unserem Forum meldete ER sich an und spammte uns das Forum voll.
Tja auch hier ist er nun IP gebannt :-P

Aber was sich so Kids so traun und erlauben.

Also Ebay kaufen ist ned ok.

Selber raufspieln ist viel lustiger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Istanarion (7. Oktober 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> langsam wirds mir zu doof....
> 
> FSK IST VERDAMMT NOCHMAL FÜR FILME!!!! XD



/signed ^^

Das ganze hat nichts mitm Alter zutun: Beispiel:
11-jähriger Spieler bester Heiler in BT. Höflich und niemals beilidigend (auch TS) 
Ü25 Tank mit t5 gear schaffts in Karazhan nicht als Second Tank die aggro gegen nen blau/  grün equipten Magier zu halten.....

Skill ist numal nicht vom alter abhängig....

Also hörts auf mit FSK 18 (heißt USK also....)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Sonoyo schrieb:


> Danke für die meldung Ich habe recht und ich solle ihm einen Screen von dem Text schicken wo er mich beleidigt hat.
> 
> Das getan
> 
> ...


ich dachte gm´s können den chat selber einsehen und screens nehmen die net an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Oktober 2008)

Frei nach Sigmund Freud:
Some poeople are stupid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murkx (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich bezieh mich mal nur auf den eigentlichen ersten Post....

angenommen es gab diesen 12-jährigen....
- dann hätte ich ihn einfach nach 1-2 solchen Aktionen gekickt oder wäre selbts gegangen wenn das nicht anders geht
- es beeindruckt mich wie "scheinbar" einige in selbstkasteiender Manier es länger als 5 Minuten mit solchen Noobs aushalten
- wenn einer mein Equip bemängelt und nichts konstruktives macht -> Ignore, Leave o.a.

und davon einmal abgesehen:
- auch >18 jährige verhalten sich oft nicht korrekt, haben keinen Plan vom Spiel etc. - das hat mit dem Kiddie-Quatsch nichts zu tun und mittlerweile nervt dieses Thema ... - kein "richtig" Erwachsener wird Unfähigkeit mit einem "Kiddie" verbinden - die sind meist deutlich pfiffiger als die "Alten"
- Accs verkaufen, "erben" etc. ist doch legitim - man hat Zeit investiert... und so bekommt man etwas von seinem Geld wieder - das Problem ist nur wenn man damit offensichtlich als Käufer nichts anfangen kann - 
  wäre genau so als wenn der Sohn die Tischlerei vom Vater erbt und nicht tischlern kann 

- kurzum - nicht jammern - solchen Leuten einfach aus dem Weg gehen und die Igno-Liste (leider) auffüllen

und bitte keine Tickets schreiben - das kann ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hören ...


----------



## Gulwar (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe du warst schlau genug ein Ticket zu schreiben.
Mehr kann man da kaum machen, außer lachen über soviel menschliche Dummheit


----------



## Xelyna (7. Oktober 2008)

Was mich irgendwie gruselt.. wie lausig ist der dann in BT gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zomfg ! ^^
/e: Naja es sei denn das 'ich will lieber mal wieder nach BT' war gelogen (:


----------



## fanfack (7. Oktober 2008)

Na ja ich bin auch erst 14 und kann mich trotzdem anständig verhalten.
Nur weil es diese Ausnahmen gibt(sind ja die meisten minderjährig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )die wirklich kindisch sind, finde ich es voreilig
das so zu pauschalisieren. Den meisten(auch Jugendlichen) ist klar, dass auch KOmmunikation im Internet 
sich an gewisse Grundsätze zu halten hat.Also bitte nich alle in eine Schublade stecken
Und das mit dem ebay find ich irgendiwe auch das Letzte, pls Gm-Ticket schreiben um solche Leute aus der Welt zu schaffen!
So far
fanfack


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist alles gesagt. Es ist echt schrecklich wie sich manche Kinder da gehen lassen. Ich bin 14 und kann mich trotzdem gut ausdrücken und bin naja. Nicht so *ehem* wie der  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit der FSK ist sone sache. Leider bringt das oft nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es sind ja nicht alle 18< So. Ich werd mich auf ein EU server Transen und da in Ruhe spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Englisch siegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Lg Ara und mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was mich irgendwie gruselt.. wie lausig ist der dann in BT gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute laune Xel? :]


----------



## Ren3gaid (7. Oktober 2008)

ich hab eauch selbst mit 12 angefangen und bin jez 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




woher mit 11 habe ich bei meinem Bruder zugeguckt wie er gespielt hat und habe mir wissen und wie man sich benehmt im spiel angeschaufelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


dann habe ich angefangen und hab nen lv 70 Hunter hochgelevelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) (und ich bin stolz) xD


----------



## Heydu (7. Oktober 2008)

Bartel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sollen wir nun dir antworten oder einfach mal soche Erlebnisse sammeln.
> 
> ...



rofl, is mir auch passiert mit so nem spieler
ich bin auf der Insel von Quel'danas mit holy priesterin und will dort ruf und Gold farmen, da ich ja noch in ne 5-er gruppe war und noch leute für kara markenrun suchte.
So fragte ich auf der Insel: Suchen noch leute für Kara marken run, /w mich eine t5 Jägerin an und fragt mich: (hab ihren namen im Arsenal eigegeben, um zu sehen, wie sie eq war) Hallo, was ist Kara? Ist das ein Dungeon? Wenn ja, wo ist das? Ich habe bis jetzt Terasse des magisters gemacht. Danke. 
ich darauf: O.o e-bay ftw baby!!! (so ne doffe frage konnte nur von einem E-Bay käufer kommen)


----------



## Machat (7. Oktober 2008)

also, dieses Thema von wegen "FSK 16/18" in WoW wird in meiner Gilde immer heftig diskutiert. Ich meine aber, das muss individuell entschieden werden und nicht pauschal "was? 12? Kein Gildeninv sry!". Es gibt diese Art von, wie soll ich sagen, "dummen Menschen". Ich kenn welche dieser Kategorie die 22 sind. Ich selber bin 18 und spiele auch schon seit Release (in unregelmäßigen Abständen). Mit 15 allerdings, wollte ich so erwachsen wie möglich klingen, und war im Übrigen auch noch mit meinen ersten 2 Charakteren auf RP-Realms was das richtige Schreiben noch erschwert hat. Doch, es hat auf jedenfall irgendwie in positiver Weise meine Ausdrucksweise geprägt. WoW ist also doch zu irgendetwas gut ^_^ 

Zu Ebayaccounts: Dagegen habe ich eigentlich nichts. Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft, dann holt man sich doch davor soviele Infos dass man zumindest die Theorie schon ziemlich gut kennt, oder mach nur ich das so? Deswegen ist mir das völlig unverständlich. Selbst mit 12 habe ich mir Infos zu Pokémon Gold aus dem Internet gesaugt um diverse Tipps und Tricks zu erlangen. 

Zu dem Vorfall insgesamt: [ER] gehört gebannt und seine Eltern geohrfeigt.


----------



## Spellbringer (7. Oktober 2008)

Psychosandman schrieb:


> noch besser ab 14 weil man ab diesem jahr Strafbar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war gut ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heißt also, dass ich mich durch den "Besitz" eines 14jährigen Sohn strafbar mache?
Geahnt habe ich es schon immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*aus dem Fenster schau*
Naja, Polizei hat's wohl noch nicht gemerkt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[Mir ist schon klar, dass Du "strafmündig" meintest, aber bei dem Satz konnte ich nicht widerstehen.]


----------



## Cupertino (7. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> oh man ... kann sowas schon fast garnicht glauben...
> 100 € für nen S4 + BlackTemple equipten healer...nice...
> woher hat der junge soviel geld ? :0



Öhm 100Euro sind nicht viel. Komm her dann steck ich dir halt mal ein 100Euro schein in dein Schlüpper ;D 

Jo das alter ist nicht das entschiedenste in WoW, sondern wie sich jemand verhält. Ich kenn auch nen 12 Jährigen, der is voll Inordnung und hilfsbereit. Dann kenn ich aber auch wieder nen 13jährigen der benimmt sich voll arrogant, weil er nen ZA Stammraid hat (ein typisches Kiddy dems nur ums EQ geht). Aber ich kenne mehr Leute in WoW die 20+ sind und sich schlechter benehmen als 12jährige. Und ich glaube es hat auch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun ob man seine Klasse spielen kann oder nicht, sondern ob man sie gelevelt hat. Ich würde auch keinen 70er Schami spielen können, wenn ich mit dem nicht gelevelt habe und so die Klasse kennen gelernt habe. 

Also schlagt den kleinen eBay Käufer ruhig wenn ihr ihn wieder mal seht ;D


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

@sonoyo..auf baelgun renne viele ebaykäufer rum-.- leider-.-

tante edith suchte grad bei ebay klickst du hier


----------



## Madrake (7. Oktober 2008)

also ok kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen...

aber... - bei eBay selbst als 12jähriger Käufer tätig sein??? hm zweifelhaft, die Auktion lief wohl eher dann über Vati oder Mutti. Könnte aber durchaus sein, wenn man ein gefaketes Geburtstdatum einträgt.



Ich weiß nur das man als Verkäufer 18 Jahre sein muss, da man von eBay auf dem Postweg einen Freischaltungscode zugesendet bekommt.

Naja - Account (Charname) Blizzard melden, dann kann er den nichtmehr spielen und auch nicht verkaufen^^


mfg Madrake


----------



## Deadmage (7. Oktober 2008)

So einfach mal nur auf den 1. Post bezogen:

Ignore,Kick,GM Ticket.

Fertig. Wie oft ich das schon gemacht hab, da kann ich selbst nich mehr mit zählen^^

Offtopic:

Bei uns in der Gilde machen wir erstmal n paar Tests bevor wir unsere Members aufnehmen. So erspart man sich vieeel Ärger....


----------



## N00ky (7. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Viel geld mein freund hat mit 13 sich ein neuen rechner gekauft 1500€ woher hatte er das geld?




Yoda? Bist du es?...

BTT:

Aber im Ernst, WoW sollte FSK 16 sein und nicht ab 18, da es auch viele gute 16 und 17-jährige Spieler gibt.

Aber Respekt: Für einen S4/BT equipped Charakter mit 2 Twinks nur einen Hunderter hinzulegen, ist schon ein Glückwunsch wert, denn,
wenn er den Account nun verkauft, wird er dafür bestimmt das 3-4 Fache bekommen...

MFG


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Machat schrieb:


> also, dieses Thema von wegen "FSK 16/18" in WoW wird in meiner Gilde immer heftig diskutiert. Ich meine aber, das muss individuell entschieden werden und nicht pauschal "was? 12? Kein Gildeninv sry!". Es gibt diese Art von, wie soll ich sagen, "dummen Menschen". Ich kenn welche dieser Kategorie die 22 sind. Ich selber bin 18 und spiele auch schon seit Release (in unregelmäßigen Abständen). Mit 15 allerdings, wollte ich so erwachsen wie möglich klingen, und war im Übrigen auch noch mit meinen ersten 2 Charakteren auf RP-Realms was das richtige Schreiben noch erschwert hat. Doch, es hat auf jedenfall irgendwie in positiver Weise meine Ausdrucksweise geprägt. WoW ist also doch zu irgendetwas gut ^_^
> 
> Zu Ebayaccounts: Dagegen habe ich eigentlich nichts. Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft, dann holt man sich doch davor soviele Infos dass man zumindest die Theorie schon ziemlich gut kennt, oder mach nur ich das so? Deswegen ist mir das völlig unverständlich. Selbst mit 12 habe ich mir Infos zu Pokémon Gold aus dem Internet gesaugt um diverse Tipps und Tricks zu erlangen.
> 
> Zu dem Vorfall insgesamt: [ER] gehört gebannt und seine Eltern geohrfeigt.



Ganz deiner meinung. Ich versuche auch mich einfach nicht dumm zu benehmen und zu schreiben. Rechtschreibung ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit der FSK stimmt. Es gibts auch 18+ die sich so benehmen. Ebayaccounts: Jau. Ganz deiner meinung. Ich spiele seit patch 1.1 und habe mich immer mehr Informiert als zu spielen. Dann macht das ganze gleich viel mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

Bei manchen muss man echt mit dem Besen draufhaun 
Das is ja schlimm was euch passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dickes legendaryitem an alle die eine Engelsgeduld haben und nicht gleich kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Gute laune Xel? :]


Och..immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





N00ky schrieb:


> Yoda? Bist du es?...


Das gibts nun wirklich nicht oft von mir (um nicht zu sagen eigtl. gar nicht) aber  -> made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och..immer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry für Off-Topic


----------



## Slavery (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie konntest du nur so ruhig bleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hätt ich nich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Xely is gut drauf juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (7. Oktober 2008)

Starkes Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drònárdò (7. Oktober 2008)

Hhm, da hattest du wohl einfach einen schlechten Tag erwischt! Aber: Es kommt einfach nicht auf das Alter an! Kleine Info:

Ich spiele einen T5 equipten Hunter (15 Jahre alt)
Er einen T6 equipten Hunter (ca. 50 Jahre alt <--- Selbst zugegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Er ist in einer Raidgilde Offi, ich Klassenleiter, er motzte im Forum rum, warum ich Klassenleiter sei, darauf hat niemand etwas geantwortet, dann hab ich geschrieben: T6 equipt, aber Scharfrichter auf der Waffe und Ausdauer/Verteidigungswertung gesockelt, lern erstmal zu spielen! Darauf meinte er dann wiederum: Sei du mal ruhig, Junge ich habe Lebenserfahrung, und leite eine Firma! Ausserdem: Ich bin T6 equipt! Meinte ich: Hmm, wie viel hast du denn für den Charakter bezahlt? Er: 500€, dass könntest du dir niemals leisten! Also, entweder bin ich jetzt Klassenleiter oder du fliegst aus der Gilde! 

Als unser Gildenleader das gesehen hatte, ist er geflogen! Und jetzt findet er auf dem Server keine Gilde mehr! 

Bei so was denke ich mir nur: omg! sich einen tollen Ebay-Char zu holen, kann ich ja noch tollerieren, aber dann, und vor allem dann sollte man sich ertsmal mit seiner Klasse vertraut machen/Sie spielen lernen bevor man Ansprüche stellt!

Danke für solche Leute >.< 

Ach ja: Ich hab daraufhin einen GM angeschrieben, der meinte solange ich nichts beweisen könnte, würde er nichts tuen können! 15Ausdauer, 10 Verteidigungssockel, Scharfrichter auf der Waffe und 800Dps bei Karathress, dass sind mir Beweise genug, wobei ich Screens von Recount, seinem Equip UND dem Forum hatte!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. Oktober 2008)

Istanarion schrieb:


> Skill ist numal nicht vom alter abhängig....


/sign


----------



## Venoxin (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich dachte gm´s können den chat selber einsehen und screens nehmen die net an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hi @ all

stimmt und wenn du dein modem 1mal ein und aus machst haste ne neu IP.

(Korrigert mich wenn ich falsch liege ^^)

mfg Venoxin^^


----------



## wýrm.. (7. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Viel geld mein freund hat mit 13 sich ein neuen rechner gekauft 1500€ woher hatte er das geld?




mom? dad ? in der dunklen gasse (og) unter ner laterne? .... ka^^


----------



## Morphes (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nur hoffen das mir so ein Heiler über den Weg läuft -.-
Gut, dass er 12 ist finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm aber die Umgangssprache...

Das ist so eine Typische, ich habe eine bessere Ausrüstung als du also bin ich ein besserer Spieler.
Jaaaa Neeee ist KLAR


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Vote für WoW-Nacktszenen, dann wirds in Deutschland sofort auf FSK 16/18 (je nach Intesität ^^) eingestuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



seit wann sorgen nippel in deutschland für ne hohe altersbeschränkung. wir sind doch nicht amerika. bei uns müsste man die menschen im spiel ziem blutig kaputtmachn können, was in amerika wiederrum niemanden stören würde...


----------



## wýrm.. (7. Oktober 2008)

"Ich weis nicht was ihr alle habt mit FSK 16 und so es gibt auch 12-13 jährige die vernünftig spielen können in z.B. wir haben auch nen 13 jährigen in der Gilde der weis oft mehr asl viele Erwachsene und "kann teilweise auch besser spielen als sie."


und der bist du?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwerhörig (7. Oktober 2008)

Und solche Leute sind daran schuld das ich um Raidplätze kämpfen muss; ich bin 15 Jahre alt und wurde nochnie wegen meinem verhalten angemeckert und solche kleinen Möchtegerncool kinder zerstören MEINEN spielspaß weil ich eine 3mal so gute Bewerbung wie andere auf den Tisch legen muss und ein Ts-Gespräch ertragen muss damit ich überhaupt zu einem Proberaid eingeladen werden kann.

Danke kiddy, wegen solchen Leuten wie dir muss ich das doppelte von 30 Jährigen leisten damit ich überhaupt genommen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Threadersteller: Danke das du mir diese Möglichkeit gegeben hast mich mal auszuheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graggi (7. Oktober 2008)

Des geht ja noch. Ich war mal mit nem hunter in ner gruppe für den seine mutter geschrieben und gelesen hat weil er das noch net konnte...das is traurig


----------



## NoFlame (7. Oktober 2008)

jo würd ich auch ticket schreiben ^^ scheis ebay käufer


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch kleiner angefangen, war 17 und jeder hat geglaubt, dass ich 23 bin und habe damals alle alten Raid contents mitgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber echt ne funny Geschichte, ich hätte den Typen weiter verarscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (7. Oktober 2008)

100 € für 3 Chars oO net schlecht ^^
Er kann net heilen weil das Equip der anderen zu schlecht ist? Naja ist wohl ein bisschen zu jung für das Spiel...
Achja ein Tip: Schreib am besten nichts in gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich nur lesen, wenn ichs markier.


----------



## Gywn (7. Oktober 2008)

Rocksalana schrieb:


> schon klar dass der junge 0 ahnung hatte vom spielen... frechheit sowas bei eurem eq blabla
> leider gibbet aber auch (wegen den permanenten raidini nervs für casuals) genug die mh eq und auch kein plan von ihrer klasse haben...
> 
> was solls gruppe verlassen und /ignore





Das stimmt in meiner alten gilde war eine heilschami, der hat es nicht geschafft *EINEN* Jäger, der sein einzigstes Heilziel war, bei Vashj zu heilen, wobei andere Heiler locker 2-3 Leute geschafft haben. Naja das Problem hat sich durch 2 Chartransfers von ihm dann erledigt ;-)

und nein er war nich u18. Ich finde, dass es in jeder Altersgruppe solche Leute gibt.


----------



## Arcanem (7. Oktober 2008)

hab auch mit 12 angefangen, aber:
1.) mit lvl 1
2.) vor über 3 jahren
und 3.) mit einem grußen bruder als hilfe der direkt hinter mir saß

habe fast 1 jahr auf 60 gebraucht aber durfte dann fleißig mc raiden gehen, obwohl meine mutter das garnicht gefreut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja

nice story, lol'd a lot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

also ich weiß net...da kommt man echt ins grüben ob man nich auch son account bei eba verkaufen soll...


/ironie off


----------



## Jeffy (7. Oktober 2008)

standart man oder? xD

ich wuerde viel lieber wieder schwarzer tempel raiden =P


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (7. Oktober 2008)

Deppen die Accounts kaufen gibts immer, keiner gibts zu, aber in jeder grösseren Gilde sind meistens 1-2Leute mit gekauften Chars.
Goldkäufer sind dann weitaus mehr, fast jeder 10. hat schonmal Gold gekauft, wenn nicht sogar mehr.


Klar gibts 12-18Jährige die Gut spielen können, aber meistens sind es eben solche die frech werden und anfangen zu beleidigen oder machen einen besserwisser.. 

Gestern suchte ich ne Gruppe für meinen Jäger für Zul Aman und da mein Paladin in einem der bekanntesten Gilden ist auf dem Server, vereinfacht mir der Gildename die suche nach einer Gruppe und weil mein Pala auch bekannter ist als der Jäger.
Unterdessen werden noch 2Tanks und 2Heiler gesucht(mein pala geht ja nicht mit)

Whisper von einem Jäger: Hi, darf ich mitkommen für die ersten 2 Bosse und dann würd ich auf T6 Heilschammy umloggen.
Ich schaue mir kurz den Jäger im Arsenal an und sage ihm: Nee, sorry bist noch viel zu schlecht Equippt für ZA und der Jäger in der Gruppe würde nicht wollen das du mitkommst. (der Jäger hatt als BM 1450AP, 14%Crit, 80/142Hit)
Der Jäger ohne überhaupt meinem Jäger angeschaut zu haben: Woher kennst du meine Stats? Ich bin aber besser als der andere Jäger und ich würde dann eben auf T6 Heilschammy umloggen.
Ich: Arsenal Ftw?! Der Jäger hier hatt als BM 2060AP, 24%, 138/142Hit ungebufft und wie gesagt, du bist zu schlecht Equipped für ZA und ich will nicht das ein teils Blau Equippter dem anderen der es verdient hatt was weglootet, geh noch bissl Karazhan und farm dir dort mal ein akzeptables Equip.
Jäger: Also ist er T6? dann aber braucht er Trollbann, Schusswaffe und/oder Schultern nicht.
Ich: Der Jäger hatt nichtmal T5, aber trotzdem Stats mit denen er schon BT gehen könnte.
Jäger: Omg LOL dann lügt er! Er kann nicht ohne T6 ähnliche stats haben wie unser T6 Hunter.
Ich: schau ihn dir bitte im Arsenal an.
Jäger: Wie heisst er? (der behauptet besser zu sein als mein Jäger und kennt nichtmal den Namen? -.-)
1min. später..
Jäger: Lol oida er geht auf Beweglichkeit und Angriffskraft, aber unsere Hunters gehen auf Trefferwertung! (der hatt ja mal ahnung -.-)
Ich: Es fehlen 4 Punkte für die maximale Trefferwertug und diese Unterhaltung nerft mich langsam, also Bye.
Jäger: ja ist klar, mit Gladiator zeuchs -.-
Ich: S2 Schultern sind besser als die Kara Schultern die er zuvor hatte und die Gladi 3Axt(neben Trollbann) ist das beste bis BT, das sind auch die einzigen PvP items!
paar minuten später spricht mich ein Heilschammy an: (Hey yo ich bin der Jäger von vorhin. inv mich pls, das ist mein T6 Heilschamane)
Eingeladen und ins TS geholt und höre von einer ganz leisen Mausähnlichen stimme: Hallo.
Da frage ich: Bist du eine Sie?
Schammy wieder ganz leise im TS: Ein Junge.
(der war doch so gesprächig im Chat und machte einen auf Supermacho, was ist jetzt los?)
Ich: Kannste dein Shamane aber spielen?
Schammy antwortet im Chat: ja klar, hab über 2000healboni ungebufft (ahaaa.. -.-)
Paar minuten später entschieden wir uns den Raid abzublasen, weil einfach zuviel zeit verloren ging mit suchen. (ca. 3h)

Das sind auch Leute die ich so gerne habe.. Im Chat einen auf besserwissenden obermacho machen, aber im TS trauen sie sich kaum ein ton von sich zu geben.
Viele beklagen sich ja das soviele Gilden nur Member ab 18 einladen, na kein wunder bei immerwieder solchen begegnungen..
Die leute auf den Ignore's und die unbelibtesten Spieler auf den Servern sind auch meistens Minderjährige.. klingt komisch, ist aber so.
ach währe Namecalling nicht verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War ja selbst auch mal ein Kind, aber mit Multiplayergames fing ich so mit 18 an (Battlefield, CS, NFS). Vorher hatte ich noch kein I-net und spielte Age of Empires1&2 und AoM, C&C Tiberian Sun, Battlezone2, Jagged Alliance2, Mechwarrior und F-22.. Patches bekam ich durch anrufe an die jeweilige Spielefirma kostenlos als CD oder Floppy und durch Spielezeitschriften^^


----------



## Scred (7. Oktober 2008)

naja wow usk 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin selber erst 13 und spiel nur in den ferien offi (war schon mal anders zb immer offi oder nie)
und ein heal shami zu spielen is echt easy drei totems drei heals und fertig was daran so schwer?
und ich hab mit 11 auch schon ne wii selber gekauft geld is kein prob
die story is ma geil genauso wie mein 8 jähriger bruder aber der kann auch healen und einigermaßen tanken (pala)

mfg


----------



## jekyll_do (7. Oktober 2008)

Screenshots machen und einem GM melden. Wegen solcher Spieler macht WoW keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Shaniya (7. Oktober 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> @sonoyo..auf baelgun renne viele ebaykäufer rum-.- leider-.-




/sign 


Bin auch auf Baelgun und kenn selber 2,3 chars die verkauft wurden und auch Leute die Gold gekauft haben...  -.-


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (7. Oktober 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> naja wow usk 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Easy ja, aber nicht jeder kanns..
Sagen auch alle das Tankpala jeder spielen kann, einfach Weihe spamen und fertig.. Tja schön währs, dann währen die Server voll mit guten Tankpalas. Die realität ist aber das die schlechten Tankpalas dann zu PvP Vergelter/Heiler werden, weil sie dann einfach keine leute mehr finden die mit ihnen gehen wollen in eine Instanz.


----------



## Spash (7. Oktober 2008)

Mh vllt war er auch keine 12 und hatte Langeweile und hat euch einfach nur verarschen wollen? Naja man weiss ja nie...
Und hört damit auf die ganze Zeit über Accounts-über-Ebay-Käufer herzuziehen. Jeder normale Mensch würde doch nicht auf ~200&#8364; verzichten nur Aufgrund des Fairplays anderer Spieler gegenüber, mit denen man nie mehr etwas zu tun haben wird. Und ohne dumme Käufer würde man sein Account auch nicht loswerden...
In diesem Sinne 
Viele Grüße


----------



## FrustmaN (7. Oktober 2008)

Rocksalana schrieb:


> schon klar dass der junge 0 ahnung hatte vom spielen... frechheit sowas bei eurem eq blabla
> leider gibbet aber auch (wegen den permanenten raidini nervs für casuals) genug die mh eq und auch kein plan von ihrer klasse haben...
> 
> was solls gruppe verlassen und /ignore




oh ja das ist DIE erklärung!! die casuals wegen ihrem geheule und den dadurch resultierenden RAIDININERVS sind schuld ?

selten so nen sche...ß  sry mist gehört. was hat das einei mit dem anderen zu tun ? richtig nichts

gutes benehmen und anstand oder klassenbeherrschung hängt weder von den besuchten inis noch von pro oder casual ab auch hat das alter eher eine untergeordnete rolle. erziehung und anstand sind die schlüsselworte. 
es gibt mindestens genauso viele "erwachsene" idioten wie kiddies. und lieber mit 4 12jährigen die aus spaß spielen und halbwegs wissen was sie tun als ein 30jähriger der schon alles gesehn hat und meint er is dadurch qualifiziert genug jedem vorzuschreiben was er zu tun hat (mir schon passiert, daß sich ein selbsternannter pro mit seinem twink "herabgelassen" hat mit in eine ini zu kommen und wirklich jeden dumm angemacht hat, sei es wegen equip oder skillung. seiner meinung nach warenwir alle nur versager und hätten ohne seine hilfe und sein "wissen" wahrscheins nicht mal den eingang der ini gefunden). 

klar verderben so leute den ruf ganzer gruppen, aber deswegen bringt es nichts gleich alle über einen kamm zu scheren


----------



## Leox (7. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> oh man ... kann sowas schon fast garnicht glauben...
> 100 € für nen S4 + BlackTemple equipten healer...nice...
> woher hat der junge soviel geld ? :0



von der mutti geklaut? xDDD


----------



## Charlie_22 (7. Oktober 2008)

Von dem Text über den 12jährigen habe ich die ersten 3 Zeilen gelesen. Dann hats mich nicht mehr interessiert. Erstens weil der Text viel zu lang ist und zweitens weil das fast jeden tag passiert. Würde ich zumindest meinen


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Bin auch auf Baelgun und kenn selber 2,3 chars die verkauft wurden und auch Leute die Gold gekauft haben...  -.-




ich zitiere an dieser stelle wahnsinnig gerne einen holypriester, mit dem ich mal in zf war: ich tanke ich tanke

wenn das doch nur alle ebaykäufer im echten leben mit was schwerem, harte machen würden, dass böse, böse...

nein, böse gedanken raus aus meinem kopf-.-


----------



## crizzle (7. Oktober 2008)

ReSiN schrieb:


> ich muss ja zugeben,dass ich selber erst 15 bin aber sowas... krass wow bitte FSK 16 ...




selfowned ?

dann könntest du ja selber nicht mehr spielen :O


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Blah blah blub, mimimi.


----------



## Babsy75 (7. Oktober 2008)

der typ wollt euch verarschen, mehr net
solche idioten gibbts überall


----------



## kraxxler (7. Oktober 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Deppen die Accounts kaufen gibts immer, keiner gibts zu, aber in jeder grösseren Gilde sind meistens 1-2Leute mit gekauften Chars.
> Goldkäufer sind dann weitaus mehr, fast jeder 10. hat schonmal Gold gekauft, wenn nicht sogar mehr.
> 
> 
> ...



naja, du bist aber auch ganz schön doof, du gugst nach seinen hunter sachen obwohl er ja mit schami kommen will, naja würd mich also ersma an eigene nase packe


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> Wir spielen zwar nicht auf einer RP-Realm (Frostmourne), aber wir legen doch ein bisschen Wert auf gepflegte Kommuikation.


Lol du willst mir weissmachen Frostmourne ist n RP Realm? Ich hab da jetz 2.5 Jahre lang gespielt und Frostmourne ist definitiv KEIN RP Realm, sagen dir die Gilden Kern, Racheengel,Immortal,Inpanic,Taikor,Rising Sun, Raging Hordes, Kalimdors kranke Horde, Conspyracy etc etwas? Nix von wegen RP.....


----------



## FakeEpix (7. Oktober 2008)

lol wie geil


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

> Wir spielen zwar *nicht* auf einer RP-Realm (Frostmourne), aber wir legen doch ein bisschen Wert auf gepflegte Kommuikation.





> Lol du willst mir weissmachen Frostmourne ist n RP Realm?


Selfowned oder wie sagt man dazu?


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> naja, du bist aber auch ganz schön doof, du gugst nach seinen hunter sachen obwohl er ja mit schami kommen will, naja würd mich also ersma an eigene nase packe



vllt diente das zum schaun, ob der kerl kompetenz is oder net un ob er ahnung hat wovon er redet ^^


----------



## mckayser (7. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> _Es entstand folgender chat (etwa):_
> [ER] lol was habt ihr für schlechtes eq ... das schaff ich nicht euch zu heilen
> ... daraufhin poste er ein paar blaue 70er Items von uns im Chat und lachte
> (Anmerkung: wir waren non-hero mode, hatten fast alle nur blaues eq und hatten alle mehr als 7k health, der tank 12k ... also ausreichend und dmg war auch mehr als gut)




Das ist schon die geilste Stelle meiner Meinung nach. 

Greetz, Kaysii


----------



## ShadowXanTos (7. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> woher hat der junge soviel geld ? :0



ist bestimmt nen verwöhntes einzelkind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss zugeben das das mit dem eBay acc so en Müll ist. Ich meine wenn man sich schon sonen acc kauft sann sollte man wenigstens gucken wie man welche klasse spielt. Abgesehen davon Ich bin 13 und es wär verdammt scheisse wenn WoW auf einmal FSK 16/18 wäre dann würde ich nähmlich lebewohl sagen.


----------



## Orby (7. Oktober 2008)

Nach etwas über 3 Jahren WOW hatte ich die Nase voll von dem Game und Hab mein Hexer Komplett T4 und S4 und mein Pala teilweise T4 meinem Nachbarn vermacht und das für 50 Euro(Aufwandsentschädigung), er war ein WOW Neuanfänger und hatte keinen plan möchte nicht wissen wie er manchen Gruppen zum Verhängnis wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu den Acc.Preisen der Wert eines Acc. bei WoW ist im mom in Freiem fall da immer mehr altspieler das Game an den nagel hängen.
Bei EVE allerdings ist genau das gegenteil der fall Chars über 1000euro sind keine seltenheit und die AGB´s sind auch net so streng man kann einzelne chars verschenken verkaufen ohne den gesammten Acc. ab zugeben der Rekord liegt im mom bei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 70000euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schon verrückt oder


----------



## Hephaistus (7. Oktober 2008)

Mit 12 kann man sich nichtmal bei Ebay regristrieren, deine eingegebenen Daten werden bei der Schufa nachgeprüft, geschweige denn, mangels bankkonto überweisungen tätigen.

Also ist die frage nicht, woher hat ein 12jähriger 100&#8364; sondern wie kommt er dazu 100&#8364; bei Ebay auszugeben. Also entweder haben seine eltern ihn den account gekauft (oO was für eltern würden 100&#8364; dafür ausgeben?) oder er hat dir einfach nur was vorgemacht


----------



## Teddymurloc (7. Oktober 2008)

mann mann gibbet dumme leute... bin selber erst 15 fsk ab 18 wäre übertrieben aber 16 fänd ich nich schlächt zum glück is mia noch nie so ein kleines stinktier übern weg gerannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (7. Oktober 2008)

sowas is echt schlimm hab ich auch schon erlebt....allerdings nicht von nem 12 jährigen sondern nem erwachsenen...war genauso schlimm oO


----------



## Tycroc! (7. Oktober 2008)

wer ist hier komisch?
der 12 jährige der angeblich nen char kauft 
oooder
der erwachsende typ der mit seiner freundin den ganzen tag die selbe inze spielt und den wow chat auswenig lernt und dann bei buffed im forum weint?


----------



## Andros-LL (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du mich so fragst... der 12jährige Junge der angeblich nen Account gekauft hat ;D


----------



## Cumbulli (7. Oktober 2008)

ZITAT(kraxxler @ 7.10.2008, 21:40) *
naja, du bist aber auch ganz schön doof, du gugst nach seinen hunter sachen obwohl er ja mit schami kommen will, naja würd mich also ersma an eigene nase packe


Whisper von einem Jäger: Hi, darf ich mitkommen für die ersten 2 Bosse und dann würd ich auf T6 Heilschammy umloggen.

Ich glaub ich weiß , wer sich an der eigenen Nase anpacken tut 

MFG  Cumbulli


----------



## $Thédrágón$ (7. Oktober 2008)

Ein etwas extremer Vergleich ist auch wenn du grad auf einer öffentlich toilette pinkelst, sich einer dazugesellt und dich auslacht weil du den kleineren hast. kann sein das man evt. den kleineren hat, aber man muss eben damit auch umgehen können.


----------



## Rashnuk (7. Oktober 2008)

Best Thread ever wirklich nice! Will mehr Storys von solchen kiddys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delwod (8. Oktober 2008)

wau dar hat er aber glück so ein char für 100€ aber war ja klar ein ebay käufer kann eben nicht spielen!

ps. aber bitte mach mal die gelbe schrift anders farbig konnte die fast garnicht lessen muste schon ganz nah an monitor gehen!


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (8. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> naja, du bist aber auch ganz schön doof, du gugst nach seinen hunter sachen obwohl er ja mit schami kommen will, naja würd mich also ersma an eigene nase packe



"du bist aber auch ganz schön doof", lese mal den beitrag genau durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er will mit seinem unterequippten Hunter kommen und nach dem 2. Boss auf Schamy umloggen. Da aber sein Hunter mir viel zu schlecht ist und ich mir nicht von einem Blauen Jäger was weglooten lassen würde der nichtmal auf T4 Niveau ist, kommt es nicht in frage das er mitkommt, ist mir auch völlig wurscht ob er nen T6Char hatt oder nicht..

Das war ein beispiel der mir gerade ein Tag zuvor passierte zum Thema "12 jährige eBay Käufer"
Von jemanden mit einem T6 Char erwarte ich das er mehr ahnung hatt von WoW als ich, vielleicht auch nicht, aber ne gewisse Erfahrung sollte man in WoW haben wenn man BT geht, aber was der da laberte würde ich von einem lvl20er erwarten der zum ersten mal WoW spielt und mit nach BSF gehen möchte.
Er fragte ja woher ich die stats seines Jägers kenne, wo jeder spätestens ab Karazhan das Arsenal kennen sollte. Dann die behauptung das er besser ist, obwohl er nichtmal den Namen meines Jägers kannte (im SucheNachGruppe stehen alle Namen der Raidmitglieder)


@alle die wissen wollen wie der 12Jährige zu 100Euro gekommen ist...
Wie oft habt ihr schon eure Eltern belogen das ihr Geld braucht für etwas bestimmtes obwohl es dann für PC Spiele sind, wofür eure Eltern keinen Cent geben würden? 
Zumindest ich hatte so früher meine Computerspiele und Gameszeitschriften finanziert, als ausrede sagte ich immer es währe für neue "Hip-Hop" Klamotten oder für Ausgang, aber auf keinen fall durfte ich das wort Spiele erwähnen.. Der PC dachte er währe nur zum lernen da gewesen. Natürlich gab es nur Geld wenn ich im Haushalt was machte und von der Schule gute Noten nach hause brachte.
Kenne aber einen der sagte seinem Papa das er 250Euro brauchte für WoW und damit er Gold kaufen konnte und ihm so viel zeit erspart würde mit farmen und sein Vater hatte volles verständnis und gab das Geld.. Oo


----------



## Tonkul (8. Oktober 2008)

So,


wer suchet der findet. Hab mal bei ebay gesucht und was finde ich da?
Ein Account mit einem 70er Healschami t6/s4 equipt auf Frostmourne. Na wenn das mal ein Zufall ist.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=110283681724 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So ich glaube nicht das die ganze Geschichte ein Fake ist.


MFG


----------



## henrikdeluxe (8. Oktober 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> sowas is echt schlimm hab ich auch schon erlebt....allerdings nicht von nem 12 jährigen sondern nem erwachsenen...war genauso schlimm oO




war kein mimimi thread  und hab nix auswendig gelernt ... sitz nur auf arbeit rum und vertreib mir die Zeit mit'n buffed Forum ... dachte ich teile mein erlebnis mit anderen die langeweile im netz haben ... der Text war sinngemäß geschrieben
aber immer disst mich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann das ab *iceblock anmach*
da lach ich lieber über so posts #141 ... selfowned ^^







Tonkul schrieb:


> Ein Account mit einem 70er Healschami t6/s4 equipt auf Frostmourne. Na wenn das mal ein Zufall ist.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=110283681724
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke für deine Bemühungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also da gibs volle übereinstimmung mit dem server und den 3 70er chars (sowohl klassen als auch equip nach seinen Aussagen) ... nur sagte er was von 100€ ... aber > don't trust anyone on the internet except me < 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem hatte ich das besondere Erlebnis am Sonntag ... die Auktion ist aber Montag abend beendet worden ... hmm


----------



## aufgegessenerApfel (8. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> ich bin zwar 15 habe aber auch locker soviel geld aber meine eltern haben mir beigebracht wie man damit umgeht ^^



Und jetzt spielst du WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (8. Oktober 2008)

Istanarion schrieb:


> /signed ^^
> 
> Das ganze hat nichts mitm Alter zutun: Beispiel:
> 11-jähriger Spieler bester Heiler in BT. Höflich und niemals beilidigend (auch TS)
> ...



wie ist man bester Heiler ?!? hat man aufm dmgmeter odersowas die meisten punkte ? 
wenn ein Mage den Pyroblast schon draufgeballert hat bevor der Tank aggro sagen kann ist t5 auch egal : ) wer die aggro hat darf sie auch behalten

Skill ist nicht vom alter abhängig...da haste schon recht, benehmen und sowas wie Intelligenz anscheinend schon : ) 

worum es geht ist, dass momentan die Anzahl highendCharakter zunimmt und dahinter sehr oft "Menschen" sitzen die scheisse drauf sind und kein plan haben.moep


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. Oktober 2008)

Niemand gibt zu (wenn er 12 ist) das er es ist, die 12 jährigen erkennt man daran das sie alter angeben von wegen 30 oder egrade 18 geworden, 

1. unglaubwürdige und deßhalb nicht witzige story und wraum keien screens von so nem abgederehten chat gemacht?


----------



## henrikdeluxe (8. Oktober 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> 1. unglaubwürdige und deßhalb nicht witzige story und wraum keien screens von so nem abgederehten chat gemacht?



musst es ja nicht glauben, ist dein gutes recht ... aber warum postest du wenns dich nicht tangiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nach der Aktion Grp verlassen und mir nix weiter gedacht ... zar n bissl geärgert aber gleich n screen machen? 
hab was anderes gemacht und gut ... hab mir dann am nächsten Tag auf der Arbeit spontan überlegt das mal zu erzählen ... wens interessiert > viel spaß damit ... wens nicht interessiert brauch auch nich posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fidel123 (8. Oktober 2008)

ja geile aktion hab schonmal sowas ähnliches gehört und WoW ab 12 ist schwachsinn mind 16 weil stellt euch mal vor ihr habt nen raid wo nur so 12 jährige drinn sind da kommt ihr doch net weiter da schafft ihr netmal Gruul down.... ab 16 kann man schon eigntl mehr denken als nen 12 jähriger und man kommt auch weiter.BT zb mit 25 12 Jährigen? lol das würd ich gern mal sehn wie es da abgeht.

MFG


----------



## henrikdeluxe (8. Oktober 2008)

fidel123 schrieb:


> ja geile aktion hab schonmal sowas ähnliches gehört und WoW ab 12 ist schwachsinn mind 16 weil stellt euch mal vor ihr habt nen raid wo nur so 12 jährige drinn sind da kommt ihr doch net weiter da schafft ihr netmal Gruul down.... ab 16 kann man schon eigntl mehr denken als nen 12 jähriger und man kommt auch weiter.BT zb mit 25 12 Jährigen? lol das würd ich gern mal sehn wie es da abgeht.




auf den letzten 8 seiten hat sich so ergeben, dass man das (vermutlich) nicht so verallgemeinern kann und sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: 
Anders gesagt: Alter ist nicht gleich Gesitige Reife ... um die Reife gehts dann wohl eher und die hat mancher 12 jährigemehr als mancher 30 jährige und umgekehrt


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Vote für WoW-Nacktszenen, dann wirds in Deutschland sofort auf FSK 16/18 (je nach Intesität ^^) eingestuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na toll. Dann müsste ich noch 2/4 Jahre warten. Das ist soo dumm. Nicht jeder Jugendliche hat kein Plan vom Spiel. Ich zb bin 14 (w) und verstehe sehr wohl das Spiel (habe mit 12 abgefangen). Ich komme gut mit meinen Gildenkammeraden aus, die alle so 25+ sind.

Es gibt halt solche Typen von Spielern wie hier beschrieben und halt solche wie ich. Und ich denke das es nur wenige von dieses Noobs gibt. 


Aber das ist schon echt noobig wie der sich verhalten hat, da wenn er doch sooo gut gequipt ist eigentlich es besonders einfach haben muss euch zu heilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die.Nachtelfe


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (8. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> auf den letzten 8 seiten hat sich so ergeben, dass man das (vermutlich) nicht so verallgemeinern kann und sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sooo ein Bullshit. Ich habe auch mit 12 geraidet in Pre BC und haben es sehr wohl bis Naxx geschaft (muss aber sagen, dass ich erst die Stufe hatte als es ein Halbesjahr vor BC war. Naja.. und das klappte immer gut. Und ich hasse diese skepsis, dass Jugendliche doch immer so noobs wären und so.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (8. Oktober 2008)

den Post den du gerade Zitiert hast bestätigt dich eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nochmal editiert



@Mod ... denke kann dann bald zugemacht werden hier


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (8. Oktober 2008)

Das sollte sich eigentlich auf das zitierte von hendrikdeluxe beziehen.


----------



## Rantja (8. Oktober 2008)

Lustige Geschichte und gleich mal eine Frage:

Warum behaltet ihr so einen überhaupt in der Gruppe? Sorry, aber bei mir wäre der wortlos gekickt und auf Igno gesetzt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem muß der Typ nicht unbedingt 12 und E-Bay Käufer gewesen sein, vielleich war das auch nur ein aufgeblasener Spieler, der sich wichtig machen wollte.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (8. Oktober 2008)

Creciente schrieb:


> Oma scheints zu haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groar (8. Oktober 2008)

In so einem Fall, aus der Gruppe raus, und nen neuen Heiler suchen!^^

Es ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel für nen Ebaykäufer, hat aber meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Alter zu tun! Es gibt in wirklich jeder Altersklasse bei WoW mindestens einen Idioten auf Alli und Horde Seite. Die Dunkelziffer ist mit Sicherheit bei weitem höher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Art "Einbürgerungstest" oder "Know-How check" wäre sicher besser als FSK-X!

Meine 5 Cent...


----------



## Flooza (8. Oktober 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Fake...schlechter Fake....sagmal ...hast du nichts besseres zu tun als dir sowas auszudenken?




nicht besseres zu tun als nen Fullquote zu machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonoyo (8. Oktober 2008)

Machat schrieb:


> also, dieses Thema von wegen "FSK 16/18" in WoW wird in meiner Gilde immer heftig diskutiert. Ich meine aber, das muss individuell entschieden werden und nicht pauschal "was? 12? Kein Gildeninv sry!". Es gibt diese Art von, wie soll ich sagen, "dummen Menschen". Ich kenn welche dieser Kategorie die 22 sind. Ich selber bin 18 und spiele auch schon seit Release (in unregelmäßigen Abständen). Mit 15 allerdings, wollte ich so erwachsen wie möglich klingen, und war im Übrigen auch noch mit meinen ersten 2 Charakteren auf RP-Realms was das richtige Schreiben noch erschwert hat. Doch, es hat auf jedenfall irgendwie in positiver Weise meine Ausdrucksweise geprägt. WoW ist also doch zu irgendetwas gut ^_^
> 
> Zu Ebayaccounts: Dagegen habe ich eigentlich nichts. Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft, dann holt man sich doch davor soviele Infos dass man zumindest die Theorie schon ziemlich gut kennt, oder mach nur ich das so? Deswegen ist mir das völlig unverständlich. Selbst mit 12 habe ich mir Infos zu Pokémon Gold aus dem Internet gesaugt um diverse Tipps und Tricks zu erlangen.
> 
> Zu dem Vorfall insgesamt: [ER] gehört gebannt und seine Eltern geohrfeigt.





Es gibt sogar 30 Jährige die keine ahung haben und meinen Sheepen braucht man nicht :-P und diese person will dann TDM gehen LOL *bauchwehhab*.
Auf jeden fall man kann ned jeden in den selben Topf stecken.

Ich kann nur eines sagen ich hatte auch shcon glück spieler zu treffen 12 13 jahre jung und spielten Extrem genial. wo die mir sogar noch tips gegeben haben. 

Ich glaub es kommt einfach auf die person selbst an ... da ist das mit dem Mindestalter 12 schon ok. 

In unserer gilde zb ist es so. Bevor er aufgenommen wird wird mit der Person ein gespräch gefürht wo er gefragt wird ob er spass versteht und nix persöhnlich nimmt und so ... ob er/sie 2 deutigkeiten versteht und blbabla ...
es geht auch so.


----------



## Rantja (8. Oktober 2008)

fidel123 schrieb:


> ja geile aktion hab schonmal sowas ähnliches gehört und WoW ab 12 ist schwachsinn mind 16 weil stellt euch mal vor ihr habt nen raid wo nur so 12 jährige drinn sind da kommt ihr doch net weiter da schafft ihr netmal Gruul down.... ab 16 kann man schon eigntl mehr denken als nen 12 jähriger und man kommt auch weiter.BT zb mit 25 12 Jährigen? lol das würd ich gern mal sehn wie es da abgeht.
> 
> MFG



Redet ja keiner davon, NUR mit 12-jährigen zu spielen...

Also die 2 Spieler, die sich, meiner Meinung nach, in meiner Gegenwart am meisten entblödet haben, hatten die 30 schon um einiges hinter sich gelassen. "Kiddies" ist für mich eher ein Begriff für bescheuerte Spieler, ob die nun 8 oder 80 sind, ist mir völlig egal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (8. Oktober 2008)

Djendra schrieb:


> Wir haben auch 2 13jährige in der Gilde. Der eine ist noch am hochleveln seines ersten 70er und der andere hat schon einige und ich bin ganz ehrlich bin dem zock ich ganz gerne zusammen, er hat mit unter anderem viel geholfen bei meinem  Druiden die Epic-Flugform-Quests zu machen und wir leveln bei Gelegenheit auch einen hm/priester zusammen hoch, wenn wir beide Lust dazu haben. (Und bevor hier dass geflamme kommt, ja zwei Kiddys leveln zusammen, sag ich gleich dass ich zu den Ü-30-Zocker gehöre!!!)
> 
> Ich denk mal hier ist eher das Problem, dass der Healer seinen Account bei ebay gekauft hat mit einer entsprechend hohen Ausrüstung und meint, er ist der KING. Aber das hat weniger mit dem Alter zu tun, denn wenn ich hier die Treads so verfolge, sind das auch ältere Zocker, die dann meinen sie wären was. Dass es hier ein 12jähriger war, ist halt das Sahnetüpfelchen.



das mit 12-15 = Kiddy stimmt ja so auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele auch mit leuten zusammen, die 15-17 sind (die sind was zocken angeht oft vernünftiger als mancher möchtegerne 18-25 jähriger.....und ja ich falle in diese gruppe (22 jahre alt), aber ich glaube nicht, das ich viel von einem möchtegerne habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit jemanden zu zocken/was zu unternehmen der (viel) jünger ist als man selbst ist nicht blöd oder so, das zeigt nur, das man a) mit leuten umgehen kann (es stimmt z.B. das jungendliche etwas weniger kritikfähig sind als die älteren (meine damit leute ab 20 - denn bei leuten die 17 bis 20 ist kritik auch meist nur mit vorsicht anzuwenden....) und b) das man halt einfach....ich sag jetzt mal cool drauf ist, weil sich die jungen hupfer (^^) sonst wen anderen zum zocken suchen würden)

mfg LAX
ps: ich gehe nachher mit meinen "kiddies" raiden oder ins BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathpenner (8. Oktober 2008)

lol für 100 €s4 shami nice würd ich auch machen und dan für 300 € vk bzw behalteten ich finde es nicht schlimm aber würde aber nicht so rum prallen damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (8. Oktober 2008)

Medmud schrieb:


> nett nett
> so meien geschichte       mecha hero vor dem gang zum endboss dd hat gelavt  dann haben wir eine gesucht meldet sich nen hexer
> "Hey hier dd bin full s3"   haben eingeladen geportet und  losgegangen  target gesetzt       X sollte gefeart werden damit nur noch 3 oder 4 mobs sind und eienr sheep hexer feart nicht ok hams geschaft bei nächster mob gruppe wieder kein fear ok wipe wenigstens hatten wir schami ankh und prist mit ss wir haben gefragt warum er nicht feart dann meinte er was is fear und mit hams auf deutsch erkjlä konnte er auch nichts mitanfangen dann ahben wir ihn gefargt ob er sei nchar bei ebay gekauft hatte dann hat er uns erstaml belidigt und is gruppe geleavt ir standen vorm endboss mit einem dd weniger und id war verprasselt da wir kein mehr gefunden haben
> mfg medmed



wenn jemand dafür ein übersetzungsprogramm hat, bitte posten....

danke


----------



## Disasterpiece (8. Oktober 2008)

fidel123 schrieb:


> ja geile aktion hab schonmal sowas ähnliches gehört und WoW ab 12 ist schwachsinn mind 16 weil stellt euch mal vor ihr habt nen raid wo nur so 12 jährige drinn sind da kommt ihr doch net weiter da schafft ihr netmal Gruul down.... ab 16 kann man schon eigntl mehr denken als nen 12 jähriger und man kommt auch weiter.BT zb mit 25 12 Jährigen? lol das würd ich gern mal sehn wie es da abgeht.
> 
> MFG



also kommt...was habt ihr alle gegen die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wenn sie mit ihrem char gut umgehen können dann isses doch egal welches alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.:bin selber 13 und raide VIEL mit meiner Gilde


----------



## Disasterpiece (8. Oktober 2008)

fidel123 schrieb:


> ja geile aktion hab schonmal sowas ähnliches gehört und WoW ab 12 ist schwachsinn mind 16 weil stellt euch mal vor ihr habt nen raid wo nur so 12 jährige drinn sind da kommt ihr doch net weiter da schafft ihr netmal Gruul down.... ab 16 kann man schon eigntl mehr denken als nen 12 jähriger und man kommt auch weiter.BT zb mit 25 12 Jährigen? lol das würd ich gern mal sehn wie es da abgeht.
> 
> MFG



also kommt...was habt ihr alle gegen die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wenn sie mit ihrem char gut umgehen können dann isses doch egal welches alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.:bin selber 13 und raide VIEL mit meiner Gilde


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

Fsk 18 find ich Hart...*Hust* Bin 15 *Hust* Für Fsk 16 wäre ich doch wiederum...aber egentlich ist es ein vorurteil kenne 13 Jährige die bennemen sich besser als nen Erwachsener den wir im Raid hatten!!! Denk mal drüber nach bevor ihr über "Kiddys" lästert!!!


----------



## Geibscher (8. Oktober 2008)

Und ich bin für nen Eignungstest. Wer unter nem IQ von 120 liegt, kann sich net anmelden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andros-LL (8. Oktober 2008)

Ob FSK 20 oder 50 (jaja) das ist sowas von egal, wenn ein Kind mit 8 Jahren Mama sagt er will zum Geburtstag gerne nen WoWAccount werden über 50% der Eltern das dann einrichten. Und dann laufen trotzdem Leute rum die noch nichtmal schreiben oder lesen können.

Zurzeit ist es ja so das man einen Account auch erst ab 18 Jahren haben kann, das Spiel ist nur wegen seines Inhaltes schon ab 12 freigegeben.
Also selbst wenn man da was verändern würde gäbe es sicherlich trotzdem genug Leute die dann noch < 12 sind.


----------



## Pusillin (8. Oktober 2008)

ich würds direkt melden,
ist dass was blizzard erartet,
du entlastestdich u8nd andere spieler,
es ist illegal!


P.s.: habe hier eine umfrage zu ebay käufern, auch auf buffed.de 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=68145

bitte mitmachen



mfg Pusillin


----------

